
Ask HN: Measuring Absolute and Relative Basis for Scientific Claims - V2hLe0ThslzRaV2
Unable to find a standard measuring scientific claims and attempting to find such a measure or at least be able to express what such a standard might be.
======
V2hLe0ThslzRaV2
In the past, the closest "universal" study/work that to me fit the topic was:

"Why most published research findings are false"

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15602364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15602364)

